# job interviews



## Teresa Spafard (May 2, 2011)

HI 

  I just graduated from coding and I am trying to get a job in coding. One of the interview question for a coding job asked was what internet sites would I use to help me in coding.?
Does anyone know what sites are useful for a coder without paying money?


----------



## cordelia (May 2, 2011)

I use the AAPC forums quite a bit, I refer to the CMS website as well. HCPro also has a lot of information and articles.


----------



## zanalee (May 11, 2011)

sometimes i use google and it gives me codes then i verify with my books.


----------



## Mojo (May 11, 2011)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ for disease processes and treatments.

http://www.medilexicon.com for abbreviations such as WADAO (weak and dizzy all over). How can one be dizzy all over? 

Provider specialty organizations:http://www.aaos.org/, http://www.acep.org/, http://www.acog.org/

Additional coding info: http://qhr.knowledgebase.co/index.php


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 12, 2011)

Don't forget to mention that you would use the payer's websites....Anthem, Cigna, Aetna, etc.  

Always mention CMS.

And if you're doing specialty coding, the professional associations have websites, for example AAFP (American Academy of Family Practice), STA (Society of Thoracic Surgeons), ACOG (American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology.)  They all have coding links and information.


----------

